# tegu fell ...please advise



## jamelyn77 (Jul 24, 2010)

ok ... so my tegu was placed (not by me) on the bed ... which is about a foot or so off the floor.. (no frame) and he slid off  i picked him up immediately he was like stunned or in shock? his mouth was open and he was all stiff for a second this was extremely scary... after a quick second he came to and has been very subdued since then, he can move all his limbs nothing seems swollen or broken or hindered in any way except he is yawning a lot more than usual and normally doesnt let me stroke his jaw and when i do he opens it up.. he is not grumpy or anything and in the past has always been very clear about when things bug hin or he doesnt want to be held and he truly seems to just want a ton of affection which i am more than willing to give... should i be worried or is he maybe just frightened after falling and needing reassurance? he also did not eat after this which i figure is a normal reaction to being scared ... maybe i am to over analytical to every lirttle thing where he is involved but as i dont have children i guess my creatures are important to me on that level.. I am curious to know if anyone has a similiar experience ,any input appreciated thanks


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about what happend. It's good that you pay this much attention to him. This way you know if something is wrong or not. I'm the same way. Better save then sorry  . I'm not sure why he is yawning so much. I just hope he didn't damage his rib cage. I would keep a eye on him. If he keeps doing it I would take him to the vet. Please keep us posted. I'm sorry I can't help you on this one  .


----------



## Charmander (Jul 24, 2010)

I would say you probably don't have a problem unless he stops eating, as said before just keep an eye on him


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jul 25, 2010)

i'm happy to report he ate a few bites yesterday and nothing seems to be swollen or otherwise wrong with him but his still very subdued from his normal behaviour ...i am very happy he ate though. thanks for your input and concern : )


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 26, 2010)

Boosh did this last year...he fell about 15 inches and looked like he was out cold for a few seconds. He quickly recovered, yawned a bunch like you described, and was fine.


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jul 26, 2010)

oh that is very good to hear : ) thanks! it was crazy how he was totally stunned for a second..


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah...it's ALMOST funny...once your heart resumes its normal location in your chest...


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Your welcome .  . I'm so happy to hear that he is doing fine now. Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------

